
What Disney+ Traffic Could Be Worth to CDNs - clouddrover
https://www.streamingmediablog.com/2019/06/disney-cdn.html
======
t0mas88
After being very critical of another report and their calculations it's ironic
that the math in the last sentence seems wrong by a factor 2:

> the total spend for Disney in 2020, to deliver just the video bits to 15M
> Disney+ subs, would be about $4M in total. [Note this is per month, so $24M
> for the year]

~~~
Zenbit_UX
You're being critical of a report that provides a decent breakdown of their
formula for arriving at the number yet you provide only a highly general 2x
statement with nothing to back it up. So if I cared at all about this
situation I'd go with the article...

~~~
t0mas88
I'm not an expert, but 4 million per month times 12 months is 48 and not 24
:-)

------
danielrayburn
I am the author of the blog post. It will take Disney time to ramp to 15M subs
by the end of 2020. Since they won't have that, I don't think, by January
2020, their monthly spend would not be $4M a month right off the bat, hence
why it's not $4M x 12 months. So you have to take into account the scaling to
15M subs, which is what the $4M a month number is based off of.

